# Breeding Fighters



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys i have one question to ask all of you. Has any of you breed any fighter bettas before? And if you have how was it? Was it hard or the same as breeding anyother bettas and does the female get beaten up alot due to the nature of fighter bloodlines. Mostly every females gets bitten here and there but wat about fighter females is it like worst?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never but conditioning might be the problem.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

It all depends on the male. Most of them are very aggressive towards the female
You just have to be observant. You'll no doubt be rewarded with some very energetic fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think conditioning might be a problem it is common to do that incorrectly.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

BettaHeart from thsi forum just send me to this thread.

I breed fighters you may take my advice if you want.
www.youtube.com/thedarkplakat

I have some fighters for sale check my thread


Anyways.

Fighters are much more difficult because of their teeth and aggresiveness. Aslong as you condition the pair really well you'll be fine. Make sure the female is slightly smaller than the male. There are times when females beat up the male and they don't mate ahaha.

see eachother 2 times a day....feedings 3 times a day. All my fighter spawns were a success in terms of having them breed. I use indian almond leaf in all my spawning tubs with a bit of salt. Female won't be hurt too bad if you put a hiding place but i dont find it necessary aslong as you condition them really well. I've bred successful spawns in a bowl aha ;p

Enjoy

BettaFx,


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

VictorP said:


> It all depends on the male. Most of them are very aggressive towards the female
> You just have to be observant. You'll no doubt be rewarded with some very energetic fish.


not always if the female does not have enough heart to fight back or swim out of hiding then she's not worth breeding but conditioning should be the problem


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

BettaFx said:


> not always if the female does not have enough heart to fight back or swim out of hiding then she's not worth breeding but conditioning should be the problem


You should sell me a pair but plz dont over price it cause i dont know if its a fighter till i really fight it anybody can claim that their breed is a fighter breed but we (the buyers)dont know that till we really fight them. But yea give me a reasonable price


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> You should sell me a pair but plz dont over price it cause i dont know if its a fighter till i really fight it anybody can claim that their breed is a fighter breed but we (the buyers)dont know that till we really fight them. But yea give me a reasonable price


i can't really ship to america ;p

-$10 male
-$5 female ahaha home breds man dont even compare to overseas. 

trust me this spawn is from precha pair personally selected ;p


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

BettaFx said:


> i can't really ship to america ;p
> 
> -$10 male
> -$5 female ahaha home breds man dont even compare to overseas.
> ...


just PM you


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> You should sell me a pair but plz dont over price it cause i dont know if its a fighter till i really fight it anybody can claim that their breed is a fighter breed but we (the buyers)dont know that till we really fight them. But yea give me a reasonable price


K, so actually fighting bettas is illegal in the US sooooo a public forum probably isn't the best place to post that you plan on fighting your fish.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

@Ilikebutterflies. There's no need to be so aggressive towards other forum members you're being ignorant. There are actually many fighting arenas in the US and I don't recall betta fighting being illegal. Setsuna basically wanted to know if they were true fighters which he is wary about. Please be more sensitive towards other members.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> K, so actually fighting bettas is illegal in the US sooooo a public forum probably isn't the best place to post that you plan on fighting your fish.


We are just talking about the difference between breeding fighter bettas and show Bettas nothing about fighting them


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It is against Bettafish.com rules to promote fighting Betta

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=48202

6) Do not discuss inappropriate subject matter.
Certain things simply don't belong on BettaFish.com, such as posts *promoting* *betta fighting*, discussing illicit drug use, pornography, etc. Please keep the family friendly nature of this community in mind when posting.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> K, so actually fighting bettas is illegal in the US sooooo a public forum probably isn't the best place to post that you plan on fighting your fish.


He never said he was and betting on betta fighting is illgl not fighting them is legal he meant he has fighting type they are a hardy type do research first.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> It is against Bettafish.com rules to promote fighting Betta
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=48202
> 
> ...


He is not promoting it he gas fighting linage I had an entire thread on having pet fighters thesis breeding.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Please read the whole thread next time before posting please. that way we don't get into arguments like this. Fighting betta was never the intention of this thread we was just talking about the difference between breeding the two (fighter/show Bettas)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Please read the whole thread next time before posting please. that way we don't get into arguments like this. Fighting betta was never the intention of this thread we was just talking about the difference between breeding the two (fighter/show Bettas)


That is what I said it seems like the second fighter comes up people automatically assume your a fighter of there like your avatar love them.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks I love wild imbellis too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really I thought they were fighters but they are great looking.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> K, so actually fighting bettas is illegal in the US sooooo a public forum probably isn't the best place to post that you plan on fighting your fish.


As unfortunate as it is, fighting bettas is NOT illegal. 
That doesnt mean that it isnt cruel.

Most of society sees fish as just fish, who cares if they suffer or die. Some people don't care who or what they hurt as long as they get what they want. Those are the types of people I try to stay away from.

That being said, I dont know for sure if fighting is the intention of the posters on this thread.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know for sure the OP is not fighting them and ILB post was the rudest post I ever read.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I know for sure the OP is not fighting them and ILB post was the rudest post I ever read.


I didnt say they were fighting them._ I clearly stated that I do not believe the intentions of the posters on this thread was to fight._


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know I am pretty sure you said might.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I know I am pretty sure you said might.


.
Why is everything an argument??


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry not trying to argue.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is my viet-Thai-Malay bloodline log... This line's ancestors won betta fights in all 3 countries: Vietnam, Thailand, and Malaysia.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110282


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like a tough strong guy I think they are Beatiful.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Sounds like a tough strong guy I think they are Beatiful.


I appreciate your efforts for standing up for the hobby. It is true we never said anything about fighting them. and it's true that people get all worked up when they hear "fighters" lol when in fact. without these fighters aside from wildtypes, there isn't much clean betta genetics. As a fancy breeder as well, I understand the constant struggle to inbreed to produce nice phenotypes as oppose to the genotypes of a fighter. 

I'm not biased here because i have experienced both sides. People who raise fighters actually take far better care than those who raise fancies. the nurturing it takes the fighter to be acquainted with humans. To be able to flare on command...overall the fact that you have to wait 9-10 months before jarring is a lot of work..and have to make sure they are not over fed. the most important part is jarring a fighter or any betta that i find lots of people miss out and that's the mentality. All my hmpk's and fancies flare at my finger and bite the glass. Now aside from genetics I say how you raise them is a factor. I jar them in a small plastic container with IAL and in dark for 5 days at least NO FLARING and this is what most people mess up on...after that i move them to bigger container. 


-now im not saying fighting them is a good idea. I breed them for research about betta behaviour compared to those that are inbred. They are beautiful as well like any other living creature. 

BettaFx,


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info and nicely said. I'm sorry if started this thread got other members mad but as I said before we never talk a about fighting them we only talked about the difference between breeding the two kind(fighters/show Bettas)Let this thread end here to stop the miscommunication Or if anyone has anymore info about breed fighter vs show Bettas can add to this post for more knowledge cause there's more to these fish that I want to learn about


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people refer to bettas as fighters but it doesn't mean they are being fought.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Thanks for the info and nicely said. I'm sorry if started this thread got other members mad but as I said before we never talk a about fighting them we only talked about the difference between breeding the two kind(fighters/show Bettas)Let this thread end here to stop the miscommunication Or if anyone has anymore info about breed fighter vs show Bettas can add to this post for more knowledge cause there's more to these fish that I want to learn about


Why have to be sorry??? You only asked question that was all to it. There is not need to say sorry.

I breed fighter, but I do not fight. Now I only focus is fancy: special pattern and color. I love fancy. I have 21 adult bettas, and 19 are fancy + 2 plaket. My fries are over 100+ plaket fighter.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

In other countries, especially Australia, short-tailed bettas are commonly referred to as fighters. That doesn't mean they are being fought. It's more a reference to the type. It's like some horses are referred to as trotters but that doesn't mean they are harness racers.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Sakura, I love the fat-butt cat sits on the top of the fish tank. That is so cute pic. I hope he/she did not get fat because she snacks on the fish from the tank she/he sits on


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tanseattle, no, thank goodness! Actually, what's surprising is that is my skinniest cat out of 7. All of the rest are quite fat but that one only looks fat because he's so furry. He wanted to look out the window and another cat had the window perch so he just made himself at home on the tank.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Tanseattle, no, thank goodness! Actually, what's surprising is that is my skinniest cat out of 7. All of the rest are quite fat but that one only looks fat because he's so furry. He wanted to look out the window and another cat had the window perch so he just made himself at home on the tank.


maybe we can meet up and talk about bettas and share ideas and share betta frys and such i live in pretty much the same town as you


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> In other countries, especially Australia, short-tailed bettas are commonly referred to as fighters. That doesn't mean they are being fought. It's more a reference to the type. It's like some horses are referred to as trotters but that doesn't mean they are harness racers.


THANK YOU. I was like :demented: trying to figure out what a fighter was.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bettas are often referred to as Siamese Fighting Fish. In some areas/countries they are better known as fighters or fighting fish. I differentiate 1. FIGHTER - short finned bettas specifically bred to fight 2. traditional bettas - traditional round finned PK and VT (plus the rare round tail) 3. Modern bettas - DeT, HM, CT, HMPK, etc.

IME Fighters and traditional were once easy to breed (for some reason VT have developed into rather poor parents). And they produced lots of fry. Yes fighters are aggressive - but not all fighters are vicious towards females. I used to breed them in 1-2g containers. Like modern bettas, it really depends on how they were kept and their individual character. Until today fighters are still used as "foster" parents to mass produce modern types. They are also used to improve body and . . . strength/health/immune system (?) in general.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want my next betta to be a fighter they just seem more natural.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I will be the first to apologize* if* my harshness was unfounded. However, if your intention is *NOT* fighting why post this?


> cause i dont know if its a fighter till i really fight it


and


> we (the buyers)dont know that till we really fight them.


I do know the difference between just talking about the differences in the strains. Fighters are neat looking fish but let's not play dumb here. We ALL know there is a big market for actually fighting these fish here in the US. The imported fish are sold as having already won bouts. Betta fighting is a felony here in Florida according to what I was able to find and I'd imagine it is in California (the location listed for the member that I am referring to) as well. Most every state has laws against animal fighting. In the actual statute "animal" is defined as ANY living dumb creature. Fish would fall under that definition. So, those that insist that fish fighting is legal in their state I'd love to know about it. That way I can contact the fish and game department for your state and would happily repost their response whatever it may be.

I mean heck...a person could make a fortune selling highly bred good quality fighters in a state where fighting was legal. Why isn't someone already doing it? Oh wait...I think we all know why...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Setsuna said:


> You should sell me a pair but plz dont over price it cause i dont know if its a fighter till i really fight it anybody can claim that their breed is a fighter breed but we (the buyers)dont know that till we really fight them. But yea give me a reasonable price



Am I misunderstanding your intent by this post.......The way I am reading this.......You don't know if its a fighter until you fight it......


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Am I misunderstanding your intent by this post.......The way I am reading this.......You don't know if its a fighter until you fight it......



the only reason i said that is because if he does sell me a pair (which he cant btw)i don't want him over pricing it like i said before anyone can claim that's his/her betta is a fighter and i know fighter betta's are expensive. I don't like fighting bettas i only keep them for the beauty nature of them i hate to see a good looking fish go ugly after a fight that is not worth it to me. Also i only want a pair of fighters for breeding knowledge. Because the aggressiveness of a fighter betta i though it might be harder to breed then a show betta that is all don't misunderstand


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say same.


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

I think what u guys meant was to spar. I think sparing is used to see the 'heart' of the betta


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

DBDXDragon said:


> I think what u guys meant was to spar. I think sparing is used to see the 'heart' of the betta


Lol Hey bro before you say anything further plz read from the start that way you won't get in trouble just a word of caution to you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DBDXDragon said:


> I think what u guys meant was to spar. I think sparing is used to see the 'heart' of the betta


 Thats so rude Fighter Betta is one of the three types Wild, Fighter, and show the OP never mentioned sparring and you just described Betta fighting.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Guh. All this arguing and blah here these days...on every thread, it seems.

Anyways. 

I LOVE 'fighter' type bettas. It's hard to know what to call them, as 'plakat' can mean either a fancy HMPK or a 'traditional' - is that a better term? The type bred for fighting, I call 'fighters' to distinguish them from the fancy type. 

I have a 'fighter' type plakat, and I love him to bits. He is big and aggressive, flares at everything and 'fights' with even the tiny snails in his tank. 

He is in a heavily planted 10 gallon dirt tank, and spends all day 'hunting' the cherry shrimp in the low 'bushes', it's really funny to see him swimming on the bottom all sneaky like an eel.. 

One day I'd love to breed this type, as they make great pets, very entertaining and full of personality. I was wondering, too, how on earth anyone managed to put such aggressive fish together and have them not kill each other, and I guess this why conditioning and exposing them to each other for short periods is so important. I would be scared to put a female in with Cole right now! 

So please, those experienced with this type of betta, keep the good advice coming. One day I will be in need of it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree I want my next Betta to be a fighter Plakat.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

indjo said:


> Bettas are often referred to as Siamese Fighting Fish. In some areas/countries they are better known as fighters or fighting fish. I differentiate 1. FIGHTER - short finned bettas specifically bred to fight 2. traditional bettas - traditional round finned PK and VT (plus the rare round tail) 3. Modern bettas - DeT, HM, CT, HMPK, etc.
> 
> IME Fighters and traditional were once easy to breed (for some reason VT have developed into rather poor parents). And they produced lots of fry. Yes fighters are aggressive - but not all fighters are vicious towards females. I used to breed them in 1-2g containers. Like modern bettas, it really depends on how they were kept and their individual character. Until today fighters are still used as "foster" parents to mass produce modern types. They are also used to improve body and . . . strength/health/immune system (?) in general.


Oh I see, that's interesting. So...they're basically non-inbreed PKs, with only the strongest surviving from the spawn? Do they pretty much look like a PK?

Also, I'm pretty sure I've seen people talking about sparring their bettas on here in an attempt to get them to breed, and they didn't get near as much greif as these people are getting. Sparring and fighting are different IMO.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

crowntaillove said:


> Oh I see, that's interesting. So...they're basically non-inbreed PKs, with only the strongest surviving from the spawn? Do they pretty much look like a PK?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I've seen people talking about sparring their bettas on here in an attempt to get them to breed, and they didn't get near as much greif as these people are getting. Sparring and fighting are different IMO.


They are the wild version of splendens. The "FIGHTERS" have slightly bigger mouths and sharper teeth. Their bodies are thicker but flexible, giving them a "short" look when viewed from above. The modern PK originated from crosses between fighters and HM. The traditional colorful PK are crosses between fighters and VT.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They have tougher scales and fins too.


----------

